# الشهوة  أنواعها وخطورتها



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2012)

*الشهوة*​ *أنواعها  وخطورتها







بقلم مثلث الرحمات 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

*​ *** الشهوة هى  أصل وبداية خطايا كثيرة. 
فالزنى يبدأ أولاً بشهوة الجسد. والسرقة تبدأ بشهوة  الاقتناء أو شهوة المال.
 والكذب يبدأ بشهوة فى تبرير الذات أو فى تدبير شئ ما.  والقتل يبدأ بشهوة الانتقام أو بشهوة أخرى تدفع اليه..
 فإن حارب انسان شهواته  الخاطئة وانتصر عليها، يكون قد انتصر على خطايا عديدة.

+
+
          هنا وتحضرنى عبارة عميقة فى معناها،
 قالها مرة الاستاذ مكرم عبيد، وهى: 
افرحوا لا لشهوة نلتموها، بل لشهوة  اذللتموها.* *

** من أكثر  العيوب أن يقال عن شخص ما إنه "شهوانى" أى أنه يقاد بواسطة شهواته، وليس بضميره أو  عقله...* *

** والشهوة إن  بدأت، لا تستريح حتى تكمل.
 وما دام الأمر هكذا، فالهروب منها أفضل.
 فلماذا تدخل  معها فى صراع أو فى نقاش؟! 
إنك كلما أعطيتها مكاناً فى ذهنك، 
أو تهاونت معها واتصلت  بها، حينئذ تقوى عليك،
 وتتحول من مرحلة الإتصال، الى الانفعال، الى الإشتعال، الى  الإكتمال. وتجد نفسك قد سقطت...* *

          فتتدرج من التفكير فيها الى التعلق بها،  الى الانقياد لها، الى التنفيذ، الى التكرار، الى الاستعباد لها. وقد يلجأ الشخص  الى طرق خاطئة لتحقيق شهواته: الى الكذب أو الخداع أو الإحتيال. وربما الى أكثر من  هذا...* *
+
+

** وقد يظن  البعض – اذا ما أرهقته أفكار شهوة ما – إنه اذا ما أكملها بالفعل، سيستريح من  أفكارها الضاغطة!! كلا، فهذا خداع للنفس. فإن الشهوة لا يمكن أن تشبع... وكلما  يمارس الانسان الشهوة، يجد فيها لذة. واللذة تدعوه الى إعادة الممارسة. والقصة لا  تنتهى...* *
+
+
          إن إشباع الشهوة لا ينقذ الانسان منها،  بل يزيدها...* *
          انسان مثلاً يشتهى المال. وكلما يجمع  مالاً يشتاق الى مال أكثر. وموظف طموح يشتهى الترقى. فكلما يصل الى درجة يشتهى درجة  أعلى. ويعيش طول عمره فى جحيم الشهوات التى لا تنتهى، ولا يشبعه  شئ...* *
          وصدق سليمان الحكيم حينما قال: "العين  لا تشبع من النظر، والأذن لا تمتلئ من السمع. كل الأنهار تجرى الى البحر، والبحر  ليس بملآن"...* *
+
+
** فلا تظن إذن  أن الإشباع ينقذك من الشهوة. 
لأنه لا ينقذك منها سوى ضبط النفس، والهروب.
 سواء  الشهوة التى تأتيك من الحواس أو من الفكر والقلب، 
أو التى تأتيك من  الغير...* *
+
+

          وقد يعالج الانسان شهوة رديئة، بأن يجعل  شهوة مقدسة تحل محلها. 
فالجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح تشتهى ضد الجسد.
 الجسد قد  يشتهى الخطية،
 والروح تشتهى حياة البر والفضيلة. 
فإن اشبعت الروح فيما تشتهيه، 
 حينئذ تنجو من شهوات الجسد...* *
+
+

** ما أجمل ما  قاله أحد الروحيين عن التوبة،
 "إنها إستبدال شهوة بشهوة".

 فبدلاً من شهوة الخطيئة،  تحل محلها شهوة الفضيلة 
والقرب الى الله. 
وأيضاً شهوة الكرامة والعظمة والعلو، يمكن  أن تعالجها شهوة الاتضاع.
 وشهوة الضجيج تحل محلها محبة الهدوء. 
وهكذا  دواليك.* *
+
+

** من الأساطير  التى تقال عن بوذا مؤسس الديانة البوذية:
 إنه جلس فى يوم ما تحت شجرة المعرفة. 
فعرف  أن كل الناس يبحثون عن السعادة،
 وأن الذى يريد السعادة عليه أن يتخلص من الشقاء. 
 ووجد أن للشقاء سبب واحد، وهو وجود رغبة أو شهوة لم تتحقق. 
وهكذا علّم الناس أن  يبتعدوا عن الشهوات والرغبات لكى يعيشوا سعداء...* *
          على أن تعليم بوذا هذا، غير ممكن  عملياً. لأنه من المستحيل أن يعيش انسان بدون أية رغبة أو شهوة. إنما الحل المعقول  أن تكون له رغبات وشهوات غير ضارة، أو هى تتفق من وصايا  الله...* *
** ذلك لأن هناك  شهوات مؤذية ومدمرة. ولعل فى أولها شهوة الشيطان فى أن يدمر حياة البر مع جميع  الأبرار... وأعوانه يفعلون مثله...* *
+
+
          إن الذى يدمن المخدرات، إنما بشهوة  الإدمان يدمر نفسه، وقد يؤذى غيره أيضاً.
 والذى يقع فى شهوة الخمر والمسكر، بلا شك  يدمر معنوياته وكرامته. 
والذى تسيطر عليه شهوة الزنى، يدمر عفته واخلاقياته، ويدمر  أيضاً من يشاركه فى الخطيئة أو من يكون فريسة له...* *

          وشهوة الحقد أيضاً شهوة مدمرة، 
وكذلك  شهوة الانتقام. 
وجميع الشهوات التى يقع فيها البشر،
 تدمرهم خلقياً واجتماعياً. وإن  لم يحسوا هذا التدمير على الأرض،
 فإن شهواتهم ستدمر مصيرهم  الأبدى.* *
+
+

** إن الشيطان  حينما يقدم للانسان شهوة تشبعه، فإنه لا يفعل ذلك مجاناً أو بدون مقابل!! 
إنما فى  مقابل تلك الشهوة، يسلب روحياته منه، 
ويسلب إرادته، ويضيّع مستقبله فى الأرض  والسماء. 
لذلك علينا أن نهرب من شهواته ومن إغراءاته،
 واضعين فى اذهاننا نتائجها  وأضرارها.* *
+
+
** والشهوات  التى بها يضر الانسان غيره، 
عليه أن يضع أمامه احترام حقوق الغير،
 وسمعته، وعفته.
 ويقول لنفسه: 
واجبى هو أن أنفع غيرى. 
فإن لم أقدر على منفعته، فعلى الأقل لا  أضره...* *
+
+

          أما الشهوات التى يضر بها نفسه، فعليه  أن يتمسك بكل القيم والمثاليات،
 شاعراً أن الخضوع لأية شهوة إنما هو ضعف لا يليق  بمن يحترم شخصيته،
 ويرتفع بها عن مستوى الدنايا.* *
+
+

** والشهوات  الخاطئة ليس من نتائجها فقط أن يضر الانسان نفسه، أو أن يضره غيره، 
إنما هى أيضاً  تفصل الشخص عن الحياة مع الله،
 وتدفعه الى كسر وصاياه. وهذا أمر  خطير...* *

 لذلك نصيحتى لك:

 اسلك ايجابياً فى حياة  النزاهة والعفة. عالماً أن الإيجابيات تنجيك من السلبيات. وأيضاً اعرف ماهى المصادر  التى تجلب لك الشهوة بكافة أنواعها، وتجنبها... فهذا أصلح بكثير من تترك الباب  مفتوحاً فتدخل منه الشهوة، ثم تقاومها.   * ​


----------



## amselim (19 أبريل 2012)

2 تيموثاوس 22:2أَمَّا  الشَّهَوَاتُ الشَّبَابِيَّةُ فَاهْرُبْ مِنْهَا، وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ  وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسَّلاَمَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  الرَّبَّ مِنْ قَلْبٍ نَقِيٍّ.
شكرا لاختيارك للموضوع
لكن من اين للانسان المولود بالخطية ان يشتهى شئ صالح و كما قال الرسول بولس كلما ارت ان اعمل الحسنى اجد الشر حاضر عندى
لكن شكرا لربنا يسوع المسيح الذى ارسل لنا الروح القدس( يوم ان غسلنا بدمة  بالايمان بعملة فوق الصليب) ليمنحنا هذة القدرة على السوك بالقداسة فنميت  شهوة الجسد
الرب يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

amselim قال:


> 2 تيموثاوس 22:2أَمَّا  الشَّهَوَاتُ الشَّبَابِيَّةُ فَاهْرُبْ مِنْهَا، وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ  وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسَّلاَمَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  الرَّبَّ مِنْ قَلْبٍ نَقِيٍّ.
> شكرا لاختيارك للموضوع
> لكن من اين للانسان المولود بالخطية ان يشتهى شئ صالح و كما قال الرسول بولس كلما ارت ان اعمل الحسنى اجد الشر حاضر عندى
> لكن شكرا لربنا يسوع المسيح الذى ارسل لنا الروح القدس( يوم ان غسلنا بدمة  بالايمان بعملة فوق الصليب) ليمنحنا هذة القدرة على السوك بالقداسة فنميت  شهوة الجسد
> الرب يباركك







​


----------



## rania79 (3 يونيو 2012)

موضوع مفيد اوى
ميرسى حبييتى


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رااائع فعلا


----------



## SamirAzar (3 يونيو 2012)

أريد إغناء الموضوع بكلام يسوع

28. أما أنا فأقول لكم: من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، زنى بها في قلبه.
29. فإذا جعلتك عينك اليمنى تخطأ، فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن تفقد عضوا من أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/Matthew/5


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

*** إن الشيطان حينما يقدم للانسان شهوة تشبعه، فإنه لا يفعل ذلك مجاناً أو بدون مقابل!! 
إنما فى مقابل تلك الشهوة، يسلب روحياته منه، 
ويسلب إرادته، ويضيّع مستقبله فى الأرض والسماء. 
لذلك علينا أن نهرب من شهواته ومن إغراءاته،
واضعين فى اذهاننا نتائجها وأضرارها.* 
*رااااااااااائع*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

*** ما أجمل ما  قاله أحد الروحيين عن التوبة،
 "إنها إستبدال شهوة بشهوة".

 فبدلاً من شهوة الخطيئة،  تحل محلها شهوة الفضيلة 
والقرب الى الله. 
وأيضاً شهوة الكرامة والعظمة والعلو، يمكن  أن تعالجها شهوة الاتضاع.
 وشهوة الضجيج تحل محلها محبة الهدوء. 
وهكذا  دواليك.* 

عجبني الموضوع جدااا
ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> موضوع مفيد اوى
> ميرسى حبييتى





جيلان قال:


> موضوع رااائع فعلا





SamirAzar قال:


> أريد إغناء الموضوع بكلام يسوع
> 
> 28. أما أنا فأقول لكم: من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، زنى بها في قلبه.
> 29. فإذا جعلتك عينك اليمنى تخطأ، فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن تفقد عضوا من أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.
> ...





سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *** إن الشيطان حينما يقدم للانسان شهوة تشبعه، فإنه لا يفعل ذلك مجاناً أو بدون مقابل!!
> إنما فى مقابل تلك الشهوة، يسلب روحياته منه،
> ويسلب إرادته، ويضيّع مستقبله فى الأرض والسماء.
> لذلك علينا أن نهرب من شهواته ومن إغراءاته،
> ...





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *** ما أجمل ما  قاله أحد الروحيين عن التوبة،
> "إنها إستبدال شهوة بشهوة".
> 
> فبدلاً من شهوة الخطيئة،  تحل محلها شهوة الفضيلة
> ...







​


----------



## ارجوان (30 يونيو 2012)

ع فكره كل شي انتي بتكتبيه حلو ومفيد عنجد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يونيو 2012)

*توبيك رائع يا هيلانه بجد تسلم ايديك الا حطيته 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى : )*


----------



## watergold (30 يونيو 2012)

لا احب ان اخص في كلامي احد و لكن ما اراه بالفعل ينطبق على معظم الغرب فهم غارقون في الشهوة و الحرية الخاطئة التي قد تدمر البلدان اما الحرية الصحيحة فهي تبنيها انا لا اعتقد ان القانون هو الذي يردع الشخص عن فعل شيئ ما انا اما اعتقد به هو الايمان و الضمير هما القانون الاول لكل شخص اذا مات هذا القانون تكون الشهوة حاضرة دائما ما يعيش الضمير و لكن يموت الايمان فيصبح الضمير تحت الانهيار الشديد ، لا اعلم في هذا الزمن كيف تحولت الناس الى اشرار لا ترحم اغتصاب و قتل كل هذا ينبطق على شهوة القلب هذا الزمن اصبح (ضيق جداً لكل مؤمن ) فلماذا نرى المتدينين يعشقون الموت و نحن نتهرب من الحديث عنه ؟ .... تأملوا قليلاً في 2011 كم شخصية ماتت و سقطت من اعلى المراتب الى اسفل المراتب كل هذا من شهوة القلب الكتاب المقدس حذر منها المؤمنين كثيراً و الان هي تزرع نفسها في قلوب الناس شهوة القلب هي كالشوك اليابس .


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> ع فكره كل شي انتي بتكتبيه حلو ومفيد عنجد



أشكرك جداااااااا أرجوان 



G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *توبيك رائع يا هيلانه بجد تسلم ايديك الا حطيته
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى : )*





watergold قال:


> لا احب ان اخص في كلامي احد و لكن ما اراه بالفعل ينطبق على معظم الغرب فهم غارقون في الشهوة و الحرية الخاطئة التي قد تدمر البلدان اما الحرية الصحيحة فهي تبنيها انا لا اعتقد ان القانون هو الذي يردع الشخص عن فعل شيئ ما انا اما اعتقد به هو الايمان و الضمير هما القانون الاول لكل شخص اذا مات هذا القانون تكون الشهوة حاضرة دائما ما يعيش الضمير و لكن يموت الايمان فيصبح الضمير تحت الانهيار الشديد ، لا اعلم في هذا الزمن كيف تحولت الناس الى اشرار لا ترحم اغتصاب و قتل كل هذا ينبطق على شهوة القلب هذا الزمن اصبح (ضيق جداً لكل مؤمن ) فلماذا نرى المتدينين يعشقون الموت و نحن نتهرب من الحديث عنه ؟ .... تأملوا قليلاً في 2011 كم شخصية ماتت و سقطت من اعلى المراتب الى اسفل المراتب كل هذا من شهوة القلب الكتاب المقدس حذر منها المؤمنين كثيراً و الان هي تزرع نفسها في قلوب الناس شهوة القلب هي كالشوك اليابس .


----------

